# Clomid didn't work - fsh injections or straight to IVF?



## grace14 (Aug 16, 2014)

Has anyone been given a choice between FSH and moving straight to IVF?
Unexplained infertility - I tried clomid for two cycles but even at 100 dose, while the scans were promising the blood tests did not confirm ovulation. 
I have now been given the choice between fsh injections and starting Ivf. I'd love to know if I could ovulate with fsh but I can't bear waiting any longer and know how frustrated I will be if the fsh doesn't work and I'm back to Ivf 6 months from now. Does anyone have experience making this choice?

As a bit of background:
I am 31, husband is 36. 
Trying since Nov 2012. 
Diagnosed as hypothyroid Oct 2013, now controlled with levothyroxin. 
Husband's tests and hycosy normal.

Has anyone had success with fsh inducing ovulation, or should I skip to IVF?


----------



## -Bex- (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Grace, 
I have endo and pcos DH is perfectly normal so not the same as you, however we tried clomid and then letrazole, neither helped me to ovulate. 
we were then offered the same choice as you but at the time they were only just changing the age range for IVF on the NHS ( I would have then been old enough to qualify) we decided to try FSH in the interim. However on our very first month I produced 1 very good follicle and a 2nd good follicle, and successfully ovulated. Even more to our surprise it was successful, and I am now sat typing this with my 3 month old DD sat on my lap! 
I hope that helps and wish you all the best what ever route you take. 
B x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

In terms of cost, the cost per pregnancy achieved is, on average, lower with IVF than with IUI in spite of the fact that IUI is so much cheaper -- i.e., it will typically take many more cycles of IUI to achieve a pregnancy than with IVF. I'm not sure if you are talking about ovarian stimulation with timed intercourse (TI) or ovarian stimulation with IUI -- I'm not sure how the cost of ovarian stimulation plus TI compares with IVF. 

To my mind, it really depends on how you feel about the risks associated with egg retrieval in IVF. While the risks are low, they are not non-existent, just like for any other surgical procedure. 

What are your AMH and FSH? If your AMH is low and/or your endogenous FSH (the FSH that is naturally present in your body on Day 3 of your menstrual cycle) is high, then that means it's a good idea to consider IVF sooner rather than later. But if your AMH is high and your FSH is low, then you might be more inclined to try non-surgical options first.

Wishing you the best of luck! If you are getting treatment on the NHS, you can always pay to get your AMH and FSH tested privately -- just make sure that the FSH test is done on Day 3 of your cycle. AMH test can be done anytime in your cycle.


----------



## grace14 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks both! Bex, it's great to hear your experience and I'm so happy for you. I just want a baby ASAP, I will do whatever it takes though I'd also sooner not go to IVF if I don't need it. I was just so sure Clomid would sort me out; when it didn't (and actually made me feel puffy and gloomy) I got nervous that I was beyond repair (clearly patience is not my strong suit). 

Part of me worries that I won't be able to have another child and since the nhs will only fund me on a first child, maybe I should do IVF so I can store embryos (I know this is getting ahead of myself, and will be ecstatic if I can have even one, but I was an only child and longed for a larger family).


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Grace, Not sure If you are still on here? I too am 31 and been ttc for 3 years dh all fine and all that seems to be wrong is pco but not the syndrome. I had 7 months of clomid and no luck and then opted for ivf we were not offered the injections. I have had 1 cycle of ivf that failed and will be starting my next lot soon. It is very hard on your mind and body but ist gives you a good chance.
Let me know If you have any questions x


----------



## grace14 (Aug 16, 2014)

Just an update - I went for fsh (menopur and pregnyl but not IUI) and it worked the first time! I'm writing this with my 9 week old boy. When I wrote my post, I felt so discouraged, but things can turn around so quickly. Good luck all!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Congratulations, Grace!!! Lovely news.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi,

Grace that is such a touching update and really does hammer home that all is not lost...I've been on clomid for 13 months 50mg, then 100mg then 150mg...I only ovulated 3 times so the clinic (Centre for life, Newcastle)has advised that they recommend that I go onto injections, im going on Wednesday to  be taught how to do it.  The question I have is what the injections will be, im guessing they will be FSH injections as its defo not IVF....any thoughts much appreciated and congrats again on your little boy xx


----------

